# Nokia mac suite



## chopper (Mar 15, 2004)

Does anyone know if something like mac suite exists for a nokia 6220?

I just got one and cant do much with it

Ta


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 15, 2004)

Nope, it looks like you won't be able to do much with that phone until Apple releases a new iSync with support for it.  Here is a list of supported phones for iSync (pretty much the only Apple application that supports phones on the Mac):

http://www.apple.com/isync/devices.html


----------



## chopper (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for the response. looks like i'll have to wait


----------

